# Ackie Enclosure



## jamesbecker (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm about to get a pair of juvie ackies and I've just set up my enclosure for them. The basking spot gets to 62*C with 2 60 watt lights and the cool end is around 28*C. I've set up some rocks, some logs to climb up on and a hollow log in the sand to burrow into. Any recommendations would be helpful.

Here are some pictures (UV light isn't turned on):


----------



## Chicken (Jan 20, 2011)

dimensions?


----------



## jamesbecker (Jan 20, 2011)

It's 3feet. I'm planning on keeping them in this until they grow then upgrade to a bigger enclosure, 4-6feet.


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 20, 2011)

a 6 ft ackie enclosure is a must for me one day


----------



## Chicken (Jan 20, 2011)

Sounds good james, that sand is a little shallow, see if you can build it up and make it a bit deeper at the back there as they will like to dig and burrow, also keep that in mind for the next cage to have the strip at the front at the bottom quite thick for deeper sand. Your temps are fine, they will love the retes stack, everything looks set good luck!


----------



## jameswhelan (Jan 20, 2011)

looks fairly alright dude. maybe some more hides as monitors love hiding spots, makes them feel secure and safe. can never have enough hides


----------



## dozerman (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice enclosure James, accies are great monitors and an excellent intro to monitors.
Something Ive learnt recently is that a Retes stack should start below the substrate and not just be placed on top. This allows monitors a better range of temps, humidity and security. cheers


----------



## jamesbecker (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone.
I will add some more sand and get some more hollow logs and hide spots. I do have some wood underneath the Retes stack to make it closer to the light to gain the heat.

Thanks again


----------



## dozerman (Jan 20, 2011)

OK so when you add sand to your enclosure, bury a couple of layers of your stack, thats the ticket!


----------

